# urgent - eating salmon 2 days after use by day...



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Its use by date was 18th..

Its the 20th today..

its not the best smelling product now ive opened it but its only meat i got ready to go for lunch.

Whats worse that can happen with fish gone slightly passed its date?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

moslty ends in death IMO


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL!

Come on seriously. Is it worth eating or am i just gonna get ill?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> moslty ends in death IMO


I meant the sh1ts....

I'm always confusing thos 2


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Its use by date was 18th..
> 
> Its the 20th today..
> 
> ...


I would use pretty much anything a couple of days past the use by date, but i draw the line on fish, i'd bin it mate, why risk food poisoning.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Eat away mate just smell it first.

If it smell like a rotting quim, it's all good


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> I would use pretty much anything a couple of days past the use by date, but i draw the line on fish, i'd bin it mate, why risk food poisoning.


depends if your dieting?????

having the sh!ts could be good weight loss.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I can see everyone is goign to have there own idea on this aint they.

It smells... ALITTLE more than it normally does. But seriously whats 2 days in a cold fridge huh?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

You'll be fine. Make sure its cooked properly and it will kill any harmful bacteria.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Your be fine. I've eaten meats a couple of weeks out of date.. Once cooked it kills off the majority of the bacteria anyway.. Salmon two days out would be fine imo.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Agreed with Lambert!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol uriels not far off mate.

You might be ok. But in fish like salmon, makeral and tuna when it starts to age it can accumulate histamine. Same stuff that causes allergic reactions. If it has then it could cause you to go into anaphylaxis when you eat it. Just google 'old fish histamine' or something.

I nearly died on holiday when I was a kiddie from eating a tuna toastie containing old fish. Mind, i couldnt say whether refrigerated salmon two days out of date would contain any.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Look mate, I'm working in norther scandinavia right now.

the cvn't up here eat fvcking half rotting fish that has been left outside for weeks.

Honest.

2 days past a european mandated sell by date that errs heavily on the side of caution is fvck all, get it scoffed.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I used 1 day out of date Turkey on Sat and had no problems - not that that's a lot of help to you, just thought i'd share


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sits back, reading news of bb deaths related to salmon (ella!)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

they say 3 days by the sell by date is still good


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Right well its getting eaten then. But i have killed in for 15 mins under the grill! LOL


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

SALMONella is very bad mate. I had salmon a few weeks ago a day out of date and got food poisioning and died. Luckily I was revived at the A and E. I lost 13kg in that week. Never eat salmon out of date..


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ^^^^^


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Eat it. If if doesnt stick in your throat, it wont stick in your ars£


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

xzx said:


> Eat it. If if doesnt stick in your throat, it wont stick in your ars£


DMCC get's stuck in your throat and your @rse allegedly:lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> SALMONella is very bad mate. I had salmon a few weeks ago a day out of date and got food poisioning and died. Luckily I was revived at the A and E. I lost 13kg in that week. Never eat salmon out of date..


lol. your on fire today


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

erm, not a chance.

i've bought salmon a couple of times from the super market, got it home and it smelled a little bit more fishy than usual, cooked it and it was absolutely rancid. Got refunds from the shop though!

Also heating will kill bacteria, but not the toxins they produce!

Fish shouldn't really smell of anything when fresh, on whole fish the eyes should be clear. That "fishy" smell is a sign of decay.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i dont even eat stuff on the date it says eat it by so i wouldnt mate


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Uriel said:


> sits back, reading news of bb deaths related to salmon (ella!)


Well funny! Reps


----------

